# Any RI guys here? Need info on Auto Rust Technicians in Cranston



## Iceman55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking to get 2000 GMC 2500 Frame sandblasted to remove scale and rust and then get it undercoated.

Auto Rust Technicians in Cranston seems to have reasonable prices, anyone know their work?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

A friend just had his chevy done at some place local. They did a great job. Rustproofed his frame , replaced his cab mounts and repaired a couple of other things. Came out really nice. It wasn"t that expensive for all the work he had done. I will find out where he took it and get back at you later on


----------



## Iceman55 (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks Quigley


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

they do a very good job but they are pricy but do a good job i remember the frame they had standing up near the highway one side was undercoated one side wasn't 
here is the 2013 price list http://www.autorust.com/images/2013_undercoat_pricing.jpg


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Yup thats the place he took it. They did a real nice job. He said they charged him less than they quoted him. He said that the new cab mounts tighten up the truck and make it feel new again.


----------



## Iceman55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Guys, I'm down in Connecticut, about 2.5 hours from Newport RI

This will be a spring/summer project after all the snow is done.

Did they do the entire frame? even up around the engine?


----------

